# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  مازيمبي يدخل إفريقيا التاريخ ويتأهل الى نهائي كأس العالم

## الحصن نيوز

استحق فريق مازيمبي الكونغولي لقبه كأفضل فريق في القارة الإفريقية لعام 2010 ،بعد أن فجر مفاجأة الثلاثاء بتغلبه على بطل أمريكا الجنوبية انترناسيونال البرازيلي ضمن الدول نصف النهائي لبطولة كأس العالم للأندية بكرة القدم .




وعلى ملعب محمد بن زايد في إمارة أبوظبي التي تستضيف البطولة دخل مازيمبي التاريخ بهدفي لاعبيه كابانغو و ديوكو كاليوتوكا في الدقيقتين 53 و85 على التوالي في مرمى حارس فريق الانترناسيونال ليصعد إلى نهائي المسابقة ،حيث أصبح أول فريق إفريقي يصل إلى نهائي كأس العالم للأندية في مشاركته الثانية في البطولة . 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

